# Duets: Shall We Continue With Them



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A lot of you have participated in this duet contest so far and lots of dialogue has ensued. Is it challenging and fun or confusing and frustrating. I have about 10 duet contests planned, some suggested by you, but this is for your fun and I can kill them. I am not invested in the outcome. I will let the majority rule.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A lot of you have participated in this duet contest so far and lots of dialogue has ensued. Is it challenging and fun or confusing and frustrating. I have about 10 duet contests planned but this is for your fun and I can kill them. I am not invested in the outcome. I will let the majority rule.


The ones that care to play will. Others won't. Their choice.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> The ones that care to play will. Others won't. Their choice.


Wise. I still would like to know before I invest a lot of time into it. My sense is the Nilsson/ Corelli and Caballe/ Domingo one got people very interested. The first one perplexed some.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

John: You cannot please everyone. Even those (like me) who might be enthusiastic about some but are not about others.
I tend to get more involved with the arias I am familiar with.
If this is difficult for you, by all means, take a break from it. It's a time consuming feat and I applaud you that you've come this far.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> John: You cannot please everyone. Even those (like me) who might be enthusiastic about some but are not about others.
> I tend to get more involved with the arias I am familiar with.
> If this is difficult for you, by all means, take a break from it. It's a time consuming feat and I applaud you that you've come this far.


Not difficult. Just trying to create something many of us can enjoy .Thanks.It is a different process to judge when two parties are involved. I'm having loads of fun. This is the type of activity I revel in.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A lot of you have participated in this duet contest so far and lots of dialogue has ensued. Is it challenging and fun or confusing and frustrating. I have about 10 duet contests planned, some suggested by you, but this is for your fun and I can kill them. I am not invested in the outcome. I will let the majority rule.


I'm on to you SOF! You know we love the contests, any way you do them, so you are just setting us up to tell you how much right ????????????..............Well???...you came to the right place because we always give the right answer! Just keep throwing those contests at us and we'll keep pretending we're New York Times Music critics and we'll all be happy!!! And for the simple answer...re-read MAS! You ain't goin' wrong!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> I'm on to you SOF! You know we love the contests, any way you do them, so you are just setting us up to tell you how much right ????????????..............Well???...you came to the right place because we always give the right answer! Just keep throwing those contests at us and we'll keep pretending we're New York Times Music critics and we'll all be happy!!! And for the simple answer...re-read MAS! You ain't goin' wrong!!!


Aren't you nice. The contest with Ponselle seemed to puzzle people more and it was more of a chore to judge between so many variables, which got me worried this might not be an optimal form and I promised I'd do a poll. The second round flowed much smoother. Since I promised a poll I delivered. I sometimes self doubt a move but you guys are giving me confidence. More fun to come. An unusual and surprising one next.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I say keep doing the duets. It was the next phase of my plan before you kindly took over 

I'm going to go ahead and request a 'si pel ciel' from Otello contest!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> I say keep doing the duets. It was the next phase of my plan before you kindly took over
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and request a 'si pel ciel' from Otello contest!!!


I already have a duet from Othelo! I will create another.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Aren't you nice. The contest with Ponselle seemed to puzzle people more and it was more of a chore to judge between so many variables, which got me worried this might not be an optimal form and I promised I'd do a poll. The second round flowed much smoother. Since I promised a poll I delivered. I sometimes self doubt a move but you guys are giving me confidence. More fun to come. An unusual and surprising one next.


I think the fact that there are so many variables makes it interesting. Who do you vote for if you like one of the singers in a duet, but not the other one - and vice versa? Does one consider the blend of the two voices? In the Nilsson/Corelli Caballé/Domingo competition, I thought the latter coupling blended better, but hardly anybody agreed with me. Of all Callas's recordings of _Mira, o Norma_, I happen to think she achieves the best blend with Ludwig on the EMI recording, despite the deterioration in Callas's voice by that time. I don't expect anyone else to agree with me, but that's wht makes these competitions interesting.

Actually that might make an interesting competition. Many singers will have recorded a particular duet with more than one other singer. Comparing different versions by the same singer could well be interesting and illuminating.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think the fact that there are so many variables makes it interesting. Who do you vote for if you like one of the singers in a duet, but not the other one - and vice versa? Does one consider the blend of the two voices? In the Nilsson/Corelli Caballé/Domingo competition, I thought the latter coupling blended better, but hardly anybody agreed with me. Of all Callas's recordings of _Mira, o Norma_, I happen to think she achieves the best blend with Ludwig on the EMI recording, despite the deterioration in Callas's voice by that time. I don't expect anyone else to agree with me, but that's wht makes these competitions interesting.
> 
> Actually that might make an interesting competition. Many singers will have recorded a particular duet with more than one other singer. Comparing different versions by the same singer could well be interesting and illuminating.


I had thought of that. I have so many now, but when those get low we can get creative with a little help sometimes. Thanks.


----------

